# Camposol living



## john&claude (Mar 7, 2017)

Could any people who live on Camposol let me know the pros & Cons of living there

We are looking to buy in the general area and would welcome any advice


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola 

There is a website where a lot of information can be found 

Camposol Residents Association – Camposol Residents Association 

Davexf


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

john&claude said:


> Could any people who live on Camposol let me know the pros & Cons of living there
> 
> We are looking to buy in the general area and would welcome any advice


Scroll to the end of this page and you'll find a number of threads about Camposol


----------

